# Elk hunting books



## Flipinsticks725 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have had these books since I was 12. They are in great shape. The elk hunting the west book is $24.99 new and the elk hunting secrets is $14.99 new. My price is $15 for the elk hunting the west and $10 for the elk hunting secrets. I would take $20 for both. I am located in West Point, but travel to woods cross daily for work.


----------

